# Dove reports



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope everyone had safe opener.

I was able to take the wife out and let her have at them. It was a good morning with a few good opportunities for her to bang away. I just kicked back and played dog while she went through just over a box of shells. 









Guess it's my turn this afternoon.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice shooting


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Those euros on the end?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice there . Well it was a little slow here in my neck of woods but manage to 5 dove hope fully it will be a good afternoon shoot


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

I was unlucky to have to work today, but the rest of my family sure had a good morning!!!
Sad thing only 10 of them were actual mourning doves


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a bunch of doves


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Grunt_Smacker good job on your family doing your civil duty to thin out those Eurasian doves. It is just to bad that you only shot 10 mourning doves. Better than what I got though, I didn't even get out.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> Those euros on the end?


Yep. She was able to knock down 4 but lost one.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well this afternoon was fun. Lots of doves still around but they are very concentrated on limited feed.










They were sure working mojo good to bad the two guys behind the trigger sucked it up lol.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Had some 28 gauge fun yesterday morning.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

worst opener probably ever......


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So did anyone hunt Washington county?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> worst opener probably ever......


That sucks man. Sounds like things all over the north were tough. Hope some push in from Idaho for you guys before the hunt ends.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Will it was slow down here in Washington county for the opener. where most of the dove are it is city limit now did find few dove


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> worst opener probably ever......


 Same here my first time getting skunked on the dove opener

But at least my one son and his friend got 4 doves total.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm at 18 so far in weber county.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Grandson*

My grandson got 7. He was very pleased he out shot me.:mrgreen: I got 5.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Went out this afternoon & got my limit in Hooper.....4 euros & the rest mourning


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It was pretty good in the Delta Utah area on opening day. We ended up shooting a bunch of eurasian collared doves on one property and several mourning doves on another property. It sounded like a few groups of people were getting into a ton of birds.


----------

